# Individualsoftware - eine Gefahr für Kunden oder die günstigere Alternative?



## udoderk (14. Okt 2013)

Hallo zusammen,
ich frage immer wieder, warum überhaupt die Individualsoftware /Projekt-Geschäft existiert.
Ein Beispiel dafür wäre die Netrada-Software-Online-Shop.
Wäre ist nicht besser, nur Standard-Software von "Riesen" einzusetzen und auf die Anforderungen, die mal ab und zu vorkommen, verzichten?

Natürlich gibt es auch die Gefahr für solche Standard-Lösungen, nur die Wahrscheilichkeit, dass es schlecher wird, sollte nicht so groß sein, wie bei der "kleineren"....


----------



## ARadauer (14. Okt 2013)

Wenn deine Business Prozesse so standardmäßig sind kein Problem... Ein 0815 Webshop wird sich keiner neu programmieren lassen.

Hast du hingegen sehr spezielle Ansprüche und das nötige Kleingeld lässt du dir das programmieren...


----------



## udoderk (15. Okt 2013)

ARadauer hat gesagt.:


> Wenn deine Business Prozesse so standardmäßig sind kein Problem... Ein 0815 Webshop wird sich keiner neu programmieren lassen.
> 
> Hast du hingegen sehr spezielle Ansprüche und das nötige Kleingeld lässt du dir das programmieren...



Und dann wäre ich in den Falle, falls derjenige, die diese SpeZ-Lösung realisiert hat, nicht mehr am Markt gibt bzw. hat keinen Bock, diese Lösung zu supporten...


----------



## Ruzmanz (17. Okt 2013)

Ob das Urteil noch gültig ist, weis ich nicht, aber ich kenne das so aus der Praxis:
Quellcode gehört zu Dokumentation bei Individualsoftware



> Hallo zusammen,
> ich frage immer wieder, warum überhaupt die freie Marktwirtschaft existiert.
> Ein Beispiel dafür wäre die Netrada-Software-Online-Shop.
> Wäre ist nicht besser, auf Planwirtschaft zu setzen und auf die Anforderungen, die mal ab und zu vorkommen, verzichten?
> ...


----------



## chalkbag (17. Okt 2013)

udoderk hat gesagt.:


> Und dann wäre ich in den Falle, falls derjenige, die diese SpeZ-Lösung realisiert hat, nicht mehr am Markt gibt bzw. hat keinen Bock, diese Lösung zu supporten...



Das ist so falsch. Das ist eher das Problem bei Standardsoftware. Die kann aus Support-Zeiten rauslaufen oder der Hersteller weigert sich deine Anpassungen weiter zu pflegen (oder nur sehr teuer). Eins muss klar sein, bei komplexen Themenbereichen wirst du nie eine Standardsoftware finden, welche deinen Prozessen und Anforderungen entspricht. D.h. du musst auch immer Standardsoftware teuer für dich anpassen lassen.

Bei Individualsoftware ist die Wartung und Weiterrentwicklung unkomplizierter. Der Source gehört vertraglich zugesichert ohnehin dir. Die Betreuung kann so quasi von jeder Firma gemacht werden was bei einer Ausschreibung zum entsprechenden Preisdumping führt. Auch kannst du hier die Umfänge für die Weiterentwicklung und Wartung als Auftraggeber genau steuern (d.h. wann was durch wen gemacht wird).
Nach meiner Erfahrung ist Standardsoftware bei fachlich komplexen Themen meistens sogar teurer (pers. Erfahrung).


----------



## udoderk (17. Okt 2013)

chalkbag hat gesagt.:


> Eins muss klar sein, bei komplexen Themenbereichen wirst du nie eine Standardsoftware finden, welche deinen Prozessen und Anforderungen entspricht. D.h. du musst auch immer Standardsoftware teuer für dich anpassen lassen.



Mir ist eben theoretisch schon klar, dass es die Bereiche existieren, wo wirklich nur die Individuelle Lösung möglich wäre.
Ich weiß es aber aus der Erfahrung, dass die individuelle Lösung langfristig nur Profit für diejenige bringt, die diese Lösung entwickelt und verkauft haben. Diese Erfahrung wird auch von meinen Bekannten bestätigt, die in Bank/Versicherung Branche arbeiten. (Es wird versucht, die individuell gestrickten Lösungen wegorganisieren, der Standardsoftware einzusetzen und danach diese Lösung "customizen" (also anpassen). Die Anpassbarkeit wird durch die Standardsoftware unterstützt)


----------



## Ruzmanz (18. Okt 2013)

Du gehst davon aus, dass die Standardsoftware ewig weiterentwickelt wird und automatisch updates ins Haus kommen. Windows XP ist eine Standardsoftware. Da der Support von MS ausläuft, müssen die Unternehmen umsteigen. Machen aber nicht alle. Für leidiglich 85.000€/Monat bekommen diese weiterhin Sicherheitupdates. Zusätzlich fallen Kosten an, um die Umstellung zu planen / testen und für neue Lizenzen. Einige COBOL-Applikationen von Banken laufen schon seit 40 Jahren. Diese müssen evtl. von Mitarbeitern für 2000-5000€/Monat gewartet werden, aber es ist zusätzlich an die Bedüfnisse angepasst.


----------



## udoderk (19. Okt 2013)

Ruzmanz hat gesagt.:


> Du gehst davon aus, dass die Standardsoftware ewig weiterentwickelt wird und automatisch updates ins Haus kommen. Windows XP ist eine Standardsoftware. Da der Support von MS ausläuft, müssen die Unternehmen umsteigen. Machen aber nicht alle. Für leidiglich 85.000€/Monat bekommen diese weiterhin Sicherheitupdates. Zusätzlich fallen Kosten an, um die Umstellung zu planen / testen und für neue Lizenzen. Einige COBOL-Applikationen von Banken laufen schon seit 40 Jahren. Diese müssen evtl. von Mitarbeitern für 2000-5000€/Monat gewartet werden, aber es ist zusätzlich an die Bedüfnisse angepasst.



Nein, ich nicht davon aus, dass die Standardsoftware ewig weiterentwickelt wird. Es kann auch sein, dass das große Unternhemen auch mal untergeht. Was ich jedoch voraussetze, dass die neuen Generationen einer Standardsoftware entwickelt werden. 

Wenn es jedoch die neue Generation einer Standardsoftware gibt, der Kunde will jedoch nicht umsteigen, dann ist der Kunde selbstschuld daran.


----------

